# Cattle mutilations



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Cattle mutilations resurrect recurring mystery*
By KAREN OGDEN 
Tribune Enterprise Editor

Valier rancher John Peterson and his wife were recently headed out into the twilight to do some chores when they spotted her. The healthy young cow lay dead in a stubble field, just off the road. Stopping the truck to investigate, they found the sickening, telltale signs.

The cow's udder, genitals and rectum were cut out with stunning precision. The left side of her face was carved off, the exposed bones stripped as clean as if they'd been boiled. Peterson, who discovered a similarly mutilated cow on his neighbor's ranch five years ago, knew he was the latest victim in one of rural Montana's greatest mysteries.

Since the 1970s Montana ranchers have found dozens of cattle carved up in similar, macabre fashion. The first known incident was a mutilated steer reported near Sand Coulee in late August 1974. By December 1977, sheriff's deputies had investigated 67 mutilation cases in Cascade, Judith Basin, Chouteau, Teton and Pondera counties.

In each case, the cuts were made with surgical precision, often in circular shapes. Similar cases have haunted ranchers in the Southwest since the 1970s, when a 300-page federally funded report concluded the killings were the work of natural predators.

Peterson, a lifelong rancher, says he knows a predator kill when he sees one. Grizzly bears, wolves and coyotes aren't suspects in this case, he said.

"It's the weirdest thing," he said. "A guy hates to say too much because I don't know how far you can go before they'll put you in the nuthouse."

Others theories besides predators involve pranksters, satanic cults and space aliens. Whoever, or whatever, is responsible has left precious few clues for Pondera County Sheriff Tom Kuka. At least not the kind of clues lawmen are used to.

Like the others, Peterson's cow was found with no blood spills or splatters, no footprints and no sign of a struggle. Nor were there footprints in past cases when the ground was muddy or snow-covered.

"There's no reasonable or rational explanation for this," said Kuka, who is investigating the case as felony criminal mischief. Peterson's cow was worth up to $1,200. "I'm hoping to find anything that would show how did this animal come to get there," he said.

Perhaps the most unsettling hallmark of the mutilations is that hungry predators leave the carcasses untouched. Peterson discovered the cow Oct. 9 and the birds are just now starting to peck at it. "We had a cow die a week after this one about a half a mile away and there's nothing left of that other cow," he said.

Those oddities - no blood, no footprints and no predators - were all part of a similar spate of mutilations in the area in 2002, when ranchers reported at least 15 killings.

In one case, a rancher west of Dupuyer found a carcass with the skin peeled off the left side of the face and nose in similar fashion to Peterson's cow. The left eyeball, rectum and genitals were cut out. Part of the left ear was cut off, but the utter was intact.

On a ranch between Fort Shaw and Cascade, a carcass was missing its left eye, one teat, its genitals and rectum. But in this latest case at Peterson's ranch, Kuka found an intriguing clue.

A few feet south of the carcass there was an impression in the stubble field, like the cow had lain down there. But there were no footprints or drag marks between the impression and her final resting place.

It was as if the bovine had fallen from the sky - and bounced.

Could she have been pushed from an aircraft?

There are numerous farmhouses in the area, and none reported hearing low-flying aircraft.

Aliens?

Even Peterson, a down-to-earth sort, admits he's pondered extra-terrestrial explanations. "You never know," he said. "I ain't gonna say they're out there. But I ain't gonna say they're not."


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, c'mon, WE know what it is.

Let me spell it for you:

C-H-U-P-A-C-A-B-R-A.:ninja: :voorhees:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Scientific Data Supports Theory That Mutilated Montana Cow
Dropped from Sky and Bounced*

© 2006 by Linda Moulton Howe

Yellow marks indicate areas of past animal mutilations between Great Falls
and Pondera Counties. Conrad is the county seat of Pondera. The most recent cow mutilation occurred in Valier, 25 miles northwest of Conrad. From the early 1970s to 2006, rashes of mutilations have repeated every few years. In 2001, the Pondera County Sheriff's Office investigated fourteen cases officially reported and knew about another half dozen cases not officially reported.

November 24, 2006 Valier, Pondera County, Montana - This week I visited Montana Pondera County Sheriff Tom Kuka and his Chief Deputy Dick Dailey and Deputy Ed Erickson in their Conrad Court House offices. I was there to work with a Toronto, Canada, company producing a series entitled Best Evidence to air on The Discovery Channel in 2007. I traveled with field segment producer, Michael Sheehan, and his freelance cameraman Douglas Monroe from Pleasant View, Utah, and audioman Mike Kasic from Montana, to join Sheriff Kuka and his deputies at the John and Patricia Peterson ranch in Valier northwest of Conrad. Conrad has a population of 3,000 and Valier about 500.

On October 8, the Petersons had moved part of their cattle herd into one of their Valier fields after barley was harvested. The ranchers knew that everything was fine at 5 p.m. that afternoon before they locked the gate and went home. Early the next morning on October 9, a neighbor saw the cow laying about fifty feet behind the Peterson's barbed wire fence along the county road, but did not report the downed cow. Later, by October 11, 2006, the Petersons discovered the dead and mutilated cow and called Sheriff Kuka. See: 101706 Earthfiles. Several ranch families within a mile of the cow's mutilated body on the west and north never saw or heard anything unusual. About a mile to the east is a U.S. Air Force missile launch control station.

Looking south on gravel county road in Valier, Montana, 25 miles northwest
of Conrad. Pink arrow points to cow's dead and mutilated body as a deputy approached.
Image by Pondera County Chief Deputy, Dick Dailey.

On November 21, as our vans rolled down the gravel county road, the large, black cow stood out on the beige stubble field in the afternoon sun. By then, it had been about six weeks since her death, but no coyote or other predator had taken any bites from her body. However, there had been a human intruder. A local resident said that a Montana NBC affiliate reporter had cut off the cow's head on Saturday, November 18, before we arrived. One of the Peterson's neighbors said the reason for the head removal was to have a Montana college lab examine it. But the Petersons told me no one had asked them for permission to remove the head.

The rest of the visible body showed the udder had been removed in a somewhat circular cut like the rectal/vaginal region. In addition to the excised udder and rectal/vaginal hole, back on October 11-12, 2006, Sheriff Kuka and deputies found the cow's left ear, eyeball, circle of tissue around the eye, tongue, and jaw flesh had also been removed. Altogether, that list of removed tissues is typical of worldwide animal mutilations since at least the 1960s.

Sheriff Tom Kuka and Pondera County Sheriff Deputies examined head
of mutilated cow on October 12, 2006. Left ear, left eye and circle of flesh around eye,
left jaw flesh, tongue, udder and rectal/vaginal tissue had been excised.
Image by Pondera County Chief Deputy, Dick Dailey.

Left jaw bloodlessly stripped of flesh, as in the majority of animal mutilation cases
since at least the 1960s. Image © 2006 by Pondera County Sheriff's Office.

Cow Bounced On Ground

The Sheriff had called me after his first October visits to the Peterson ranch to tell me there appeared to be a bounce mark some four to five feet southeast of the dead cow's body. The soil was shoved up against the north side of the mark, suggesting that the 1300-pound cow had dropped from high enough above to hit the ground with considerable force and bounced to its final resting place with its legs and head pointed north.

Near center of photograph is the bounce mark amid barley stubble where Sheriff Tom Kuka
and his deputies found the barley broken off and the soil piled up to the north only a few feet
from where the cow bounced down a second time, dead and mutilated. The cow's head
in upper left corner shows the sky-facing jaw stripped of flesh.
Image by Pondera County Chief Deputy, Dick Dailey.

One of the mysteries, Sheriff Kuka told me, was that even though the physical ground evidence indicated the cow had bounced south to north, all the 6-inch-high barley stubble underneath her body was neatly lined up and flattened to the ground north to south in the opposite direction.

Deputies lifted mutilated cow up and found barley stubble underneath
was all neatly laid down north to south, the opposite direction of the soil piled
up in bounce mark. Image by Pondera County Chief Deputy, Dick Dailey.

I had arranged back in early October for Sheriff Kuka to talk with biophysicist W. C. Levengood in Michigan about how to sample the soil and young volunteer barley plants coming up amid the stubble. Today I interviewed W. C. Levengood in his lab about his analyses so far, which support Sheriff Kuka's theory that the Peterson cow was dropped from above, already dead and mutilated.

Interview:

W. C. Levengood, Biophysicist and Ph.D.-Eq, Pinelandia Biophysical Laboratory, Grass Lake, Michigan: "I call these bovine excisions because the alterations in the tissue on the cow are not only very consistent, but they are very precise.

What I had here in the Pondera County cow - thanks to Sheriff Tom Kuka's good work - I had excellent soil and barley samples to investigate. The samples were taken at various distances from the cow. In the north and west directions, I found pretty much the same thing I've found in most of the mutilation sites. As you proceed from the animal, the energy in the plants and soil that I'm able to measure increases to about 20 feet from the cow (20-foot-diameter circle around mutilated animals where measured energies are higher). Then energies typically and consistently drop off by distance from the dead animals. That's what I found in the Pondera County cow. But there were also surprising anomalies.

I'm measuring the CDP pulses, which are charge density plasmas. When I refer to charge density pulses, I am referring to ten years of data that I have studied since the mid-1990s. Dr. John Gedye and I published about these pulses of charges, which can be produced by a number of things, including stress or impact pulses. These pulses are due to very specific clustering and organization of specific molecular isomers (different molecular configurations) in the matrix of the water molecules in what you are studying. In this case, I'm studying soil.

[ Editor's Note: Biophysicist Levengood has been studying negatively and positively charged ion energies in water, soils and plants since the mid-1990s. His work has been published in the respected botany journal, Physiologia Plantarum, the Journal for Scientific Exploration, and Subtle Energies and Energy Medicine shown below. The reference to measured energies in this Pondera County mutilated cow research is a reference to "charge density plasmas."

Energy Impact 200 Feet South of Cow

But south of the cow, the energies were extremely high.

YOU FOUND THE GREATEST ENERGY CHANGE WAS 200 FEET SOUTH OF THE MUTILATED COW?

Yes. That was a great anomaly to me. And I'll explain more about that in a moment. But there are a couple of glaring exceptions.

Sheriff Kuka thought there was a case here for the animal being dropped from above onto the ground and then bounced, ending up a few feet away from a depression in the soil. In this depression, the barley plants had been knocked over and everything was pretty well crushed. So, I asked Sheriff Kuka to get soil in that depression and also roll the cow over and get soil under the cow.

I ran the samples and was totally baffled that the soil in the depression (bounce mark) had the lowest energy of anything I've ever seen in my investigations of crop formations and bovine excision sites. The energy was almost zero. So far, I have never seen anything like that and I've been looking at soil now for three years from crop formations and bovine excisions.

The soil underneath the cow was a little higher, but still extremely low, compared to the normal control soil samples. That puzzled me and I kept measuring and looking at the data and found another anomaly about 200 feet south of the cow. The energy there was extremely high. That didn't make a lot of sense because that far away is where we expect to have our baseline control samples. Well, this was no control!

In the west and north samples, the energy was much lower and in the normal range I would expect. So, I decided I had to concentrate how to solve the anomaly of the soil beneath the cow being such a low energy.

In the past decade, I have tested soils to see what the energy in it looks like. Experimentally, when I tapped the sides of containers filled with soil, the energy went way up. In other words, it indicated that the soil can contain energy. But in the Pondera County case, we find it was ultra low near the cow and bounce mark.

http://www.earthfiles.com/news/news.cfm?ID=1167&category=Environment


----------

